# Looking for friend in Maadi area



## Maiu (Apr 13, 2014)

My name is Mai, I came to Egypt last month and living in Maadi. I am new in here and really looking for friends who can have couple of coffee and go out with. If anyone also new or happy to share information about Egypt, please contact me. I am also looking for Arabic language school.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hi Mai, 

If you are female why not join https://www.facebook.com/groups/expatwomenegypt/ s they have coffee mornings etc Also for Arabic lessons and coffee try the CSA on rd 21..


----------



## Maiu (Apr 13, 2014)

Hi Maiden, 

Thank you for your advice. I checked the website 
I went to CSA and asked Arabic class last month, so far they don't have enough student so still waiting for the response.....


----------



## kr311 (Mar 9, 2014)

Hello Mai,
I too live in Maadi and looking for female friends to go out with. Once you reach minimum number of posts to activate private msg option we can contact each other through that if you like.


----------



## Meto (Apr 24, 2014)

Hello mai
A couble of my Japanese friends are studying Arabic in a center called noun in dokki .. if you need the address please contact me.


----------



## tracyc11 (Sep 30, 2011)

I take Arabic in maadi degla. There's a place on road 198 called the "u can" institute. I have friends who have studied here too. It's very reasonably priced and the courses is systematic and your provided with all the course material. They go from beginners all the way through. I can highly recommend the. They have a web page too if you google them.


----------



## Maiu (Apr 13, 2014)

*Hi Kr311*

Hi Kr311,

I'm very sorry for my late response!
Wow, you also live in Maadi

We can catch up some time on road 9!!

Mai



kr311 said:


> Hello Mai,
> I too live in Maadi and looking for female friends to go out with. Once you reach minimum number of posts to activate private msg option we can contact each other through that if you like.


----------



## Maiu (Apr 13, 2014)

Hi Meto,

I'm sorry for late reply!

Firstly thank you for your great info!
I see, Dokki is bit far from Maadi haha
I started exchanging language with Egyptian girl and she introduced me some Japanese friends




Meto said:


> Hello mai
> A couble of my Japanese friends are studying Arabic in a center called noun in dokki .. if you need the address please contact me.


----------



## Maiu (Apr 13, 2014)

Hi Tracy,

I'm sorry for late reply!!

And thank you for your great info!!
Wow!? 198 has Arabic center?? I live very close there
I will check on Internet!!



tracyc11 said:


> I take Arabic in maadi degla. There's a place on road 198 called the "u can" institute. I have friends who have studied here too. It's very reasonably priced and the courses is systematic and your provided with all the course material. They go from beginners all the way through. I can highly recommend the. They have a web page too if you google them.


----------



## ahmedsomir (Jun 20, 2013)

As google translate :

mean : 

I'm good!
Good luck Arabic is a little difficult!
I contact if there words you do not know, you'll get to explain ^ ^
Do you drink such as tea such as Dokki if time even when it is good? !


----------



## makiaguide (Jan 30, 2012)

Meto said:


> Hello mai
> A couble of my Japanese friends are studying Arabic in a center called noun in dokki .. if you need the address please contact me.


Hi meto,

I am interested in the center noun in dokki. Do you have a telephone number or address please?
Thank you!


----------



## Meto (Apr 24, 2014)

makiaguide said:


> Hi meto,
> 
> I am interested in the center noun in dokki. Do you have a telephone number or address please?
> Thank you!


Cheek your private mate !


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

makiaguide said:


> Hi meto,
> 
> I am interested in the center noun in dokki. Do you have a telephone number or address please?
> Thank you!


It is available on google... it is the Nun Centre Zamalek


----------



## makiaguide (Jan 30, 2012)

MaidenScotland said:


> It is available on google... it is the Nun Centre Zamalek


I found it! At first I was looking under noun and couldn't find it. Thank you so much!


----------



## goggleye (Feb 12, 2014)

hey im coming soon too - to teach at an international school - looking at a place in Heliopolis.


----------

